# Bear!



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

This is our 9 wk old puppy Bear!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Now that's a cute little puppy.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## dogmama57 (Nov 1, 2016)

oh my, isn't he too adorable. BEAR is great name for him. Want to take him off the screen and hug hug hug him. Congratulations.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you! It is just like having another baby/toddler in the house. Puppy proofing today.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

My son took some new pics of Bear. One of his ears is up!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Ears are up. Bear 9 wks and 11 wks


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So adorable!!:wub:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks like a little bear! Incredibly cute!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Cuteness overload. lol.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oh my! He is gorgeous! Nice bone, too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I cannot handle the adorableness that is this puppy. I can't. I don't know how you live with it everyday. That level of cute should be illegal.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol, it is true. I get up in the morning and feel so happy we have Bear. He has grown so much you would not believe it! We need to take new pics of him and I will post them. He is 15 wks now.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Bear finished his puppy vaccinations and went on his first walk. My eldest son's Shepsky was with us and they got to run together in a fenced field. I think Bear was doing some herding things.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

His cuteness is still putting me on overload. Love his coloring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cuteness over load for sure:wub:


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! This was the stare he was doing to my son's dog. He does this sometimes to his ball before he creeps up on it and pounces on it. It unnerved my son's dog lol. As we were running around all he wanted to do was nip our ankles.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

hi Bear!! He's a handsome boy for sure!! :wub:


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Alpha01 (Sep 21, 2015)

OMG, adorably cute I have to say.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Bear getting dirty! 4 1/2 months


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

OMG! Cuteness!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Mud and puppy cuteness . How can you resist? Way to go Bear. Still love his coloring.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Now all you need is a white carpet in the house! lol! Great pic and video.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Bear is now almost 6 months old. He is such a sweet, loving, good dog.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

What a beauty. And he will get more handsome for sure. Can I ask the breeder?


----------

